
UK to get first commercial refinery for extracting precious metals from e-waste - seigando
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/aug/22/britain-first-commercial-refinery-extracting-precious-metals-e-waste-mint-innovation
======
TeaDude
Hmm... Could be bullshit but if it works I'd be all for recycling stuff
locally instead of sending it to impoverished countries for what basically
amounts to slave labour

